# How Gigi spent her summer(part I)



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long to post some recent pics of her, I haven't posted pics since June! :shocked: Since this school year has started I haven't had a break to barely sleep! Hope you all didn't forget what she looked like! 










Somewhere in W.VA. at a fast food/potty break. 
Gigi had never learned to go potty outside, but after four hours she immediately poo and peed within five minutes! We were so proud! Then we all ate some food and back on the road again! 









Through the Appalachian Mountains, to Indianapolis.









This is where Gigi goes when we travel. We put her carrier on some sturdy, tall bag and then put the seat back so that the carrier would not move unless you put the seat up again. This is a Pet Flys carrier, and I have to tell you, it is the best travel carrier ever! Never gets bends or bumps, great ventilation and very comfortable for the dog and human! And not to mention very stylish and cute! 









URGH! This next stop was a couple hours after it had rained, so I thought the grass would’ve dry some, but NOPE! Gigi came out looking like this. Good thing I packed her shampoo and blow dryer! Bath as soon as we got to the hotel. 









My cousin’s 10 pound maltese, Hercules. Him and Gigi act EXACTLY alike. Always wanted to be with Mommy, and if they weren’t with her, then neither would be happy campers. And neither of them were too fond of each other. LOL









Don’t worry Gigi, we won’t leave you!









In Cleveland, OH. Morning doo! Gigi loves the pillows. :wub:


















Ggi exhausted after running around at the street fair. You can’t really tell by this pic, but if I flipped Gigi over, all her hair was GREY! And miss Gigi NEVER gets dirty. 









The aerial view of Gigi on my lap LOL









Poor thing, she was so sleepy, she even fell alsleep in a kid’s(my cousin’s) lap, and Gigi hates kids. LOL This was deff. A photo opp. b/c Gigi will never stay in anyone else’s lap besides mine or my mother’s, let alone fall asleep in someone else’s lap! 









Sleeping by my bed.









"I'm not a toy, I'm real, I promise!" ~Gigi









Gigi’s wonderful, handy ex-pen traveled with us every place we went this summer. Thank God! We wanted Gigi to have a familiar place to sleep at night, since she’s been sleeping in her pen since she was born basically. 









Running Gigi’s energy off before we got ready to leave




































At a stop in Pennsylvania. Gigi waiting for me in the car. 



























Gigi copying Heini! LOL









Gigi, open your eyes and find the farm house!









Driving home










Stay tuned for more pics when Gigi went South!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I loooove Gigi!! What a little baby doll you have there!! She is such a pretty little princess! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

the picture of her curled up on your bed is amazing! I can't tell where she starts and stops - she looks like a nautilis shell . Thank you for sharing the photos - Gigi looks gorgeous in all the photos.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

What a cutie pie!! I love her big Hello Kitty bow. She's adorable and looks like she had fun.
Lovely photos!


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 18 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841314


> Sorry for taking so long to post some recent pics of her, I haven't posted pics since June! :shocked: Since this school year has started I haven't had a break to barely sleep! Hope you all didn't forget what she looked like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just beautiful and I loved looking at all her travels!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Gigi is my most favorite Malt of all time! She is just a perfect little doll


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, wow!! What fabulous photos!!! Gigi is so darn cute!!!! :wub: Thanks so much for sharing your great pics!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Gigi is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love her sweet little face!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww she is adorable! fantastic photos :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Gigi is adorable! I loved the pictures and can't wait to see part 2.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful little traveler Gigi is!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, Miss Gigi, you look so cute as usual with that little tongue hanging out!!! I am so glad you had fun on your trip. Can't wait to see the southern portion of your next trip!!!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is a darling little girl.so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gigi is BEAUTIFUL! (as always)

LOVEEEE her Hello Kitty Bow! And I love that picture of her curled up sleeping as well! 

Can't wait for part 2!! :wub2:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

These pictures are absolutely adorable!!! Gigi looks fabulous in all of them and what a wonderful travel story!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What wonderful pictures of beautiful Gigi. Her little face is just perfection. Erin is right, she does look like a nautilus shell all curled up by your bed in that picture. I love the one with the big Hello Kitty bow standing up straight in the wind. Those big bows look so cute on her. I love seeing her pictures. Thanks. She always looks so happy.
BTW Hercules is a cutie too.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Gigi is such a beautiful girl. Looks like she had a blast, great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great series of shots 

Gigi is an absolute stunner with those huge eyes and gorgeous coat.

I love the travel bag too. Went straight to the site. Your posts my hubby may want to ban me from. Lol. too many nice goodies.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pictures. Looks like a fun trip. WVA is such a pretty state.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pics of beautiful Gigi :wub: Cant wait to see the second set of photos!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the compliments!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Love the pics!!!

Thanks so much for sharing your adventures with us Gigi


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

HAHAHAA that picture is FABLOUS!!! scandalous! perfect!

GO sweet gigi GO!










what a wonderful collection of pictures. thank you VERY much for sharing them with us.
I love each and every one. but this one I reall y like. what a precious baby :wub: 







!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Gigi is a true
<div align='center'>









She's gorgeous :wub: Thanks for sharing the great photos. And her bag is very pretty


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gigi's quite the traveler! Looks like a wonderful trip and may I add that Miss Gigi looked spectacular for every single moment of it! Even if she did get a bit er....grayish underneath. lol 

I love this pic...I wake up every morning with a very similar sight on both sides of me. :wub: 









So when is part II coming?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for these stunning photos of Gigi! Wow, I love all pics, especially the one sleeping on the pillow! So darn cute!

I'm looking so much forward to part II of your journey!

:happy: 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all again! And part 2 will be here hopefully by next week.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Gigi is a beautiful baby girl. She looks so happy that she wasn't left behind! Can't wait for part 2 of the vacation!!! Good luck with school.


----------



## mouangmey (Sep 28, 2009)

ahh gigi is soo cute!! i'm so jealous as to how you are able to keep her hair so long&pretty!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

There's the little doll face! Looks like she had fun with her mommy. I like the no pets pic, of course you're not going to take her to the "designated area" where all the other dogs go potty! I'm the same way!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gigi is extremely cute! I love her big pink Hello Kitty bow! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

she looks gorgeous- that big bow is fatastic on her


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

Gigi looks fabulous!! She looks like she had so much fun! Can't wait to see more of her trip!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful girl.
xoxox


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, what great pics! It looks like Gigi enjoyed her adventure over the summer!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Loved seeing Gigi's travel adventures! What a little beauty :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a pretty little girl!
I love the pic with her tiny head against the pillow, so sweet!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Gigi is such an adorable girl :wub: :wub: It looks like she had a great summer!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting Gigi's Travelogue! B) What a beautiful little girl she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And what a busy summer she had! I LOVE the shot of her sort-of dozing on your cousin's daughter's lap! Sweet! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Briana, you have to stay on the road with Gigi, just so we can get more of these fabulous photos. :smheat: She's exceptionally beautiful and I kept thinking "this is my favorite shot" until I saw the next and the next....Hard to imagine she doesn't like children when I saw that angelic picture of the two of them together. :wub: Thanks so much for sharing and we're looking forward to more pictures On the Road.... :Sunny Smile:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that Gigi is one gorgeous little doll :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stunning Malty you have! Ms. Gigi is beautiful in all the pics! 
Love the pic of her napping on the pillow! :wub: 
It looks like you all had a blast on your adventure!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bet Gigi got plenty of attention on the trip! Gigi, the travelling <strike>gnom</strike>e malt!! How adorable!!!!!!

She's truly a beautiful girl. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Those are all such fabulous pics-looks like you all had a great time and Gigi travels very well!!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great photos!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

This girl is absolutely gorgeous!!! 

I loved all the pix, but this is one of my faves ... Gigi looks like a perfect lil dollop of whipped cream!!! Be right back, I gotta go grab a spoon! :wub: 

[attachment=57644:Gigi.jpg] 

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the comments! You guys are the sweetest as usual! 

Part II should be here by next week!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Briana -- you made me feel like I was actually on the trip with you and Gigi.

So adorable and great pictures!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Briana these pics are splendid!!!! Gigi is quite the travel girl! I love that she got to go on vacation with you and your family, must have been so much fun to have her with you. And with all her smiles it's obvious Gigi had a blast! :tender: 

So excited to see part II :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a lovely little girl your Gigi is :wub: . Great photos of your travels.Looks like Gigi & co. had a good trip.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

LMAO. I love your pictures... a lot of them made me truly laugh out loud, like the aerial view, the one where she's sitting on the carpet looking so cute and teeny, the one where she's sleeping all curled up, the face she's making in front of the farm house... haha. She's downright adorable and beyond!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

LOVE all the photos! Gigi is so cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I just LOVE these pictures of Gigi ^_^ Thanks for sharing

Kat


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just looked at your photos again (which are so cute - can't wait for part II) and noticed that it looks like you use a different type of leash/lead for Gigi! I can't tell if its just her hair or not but what are you using? It looks like it doesn't tangle hair but does she walk well on it?


----------



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the pictures...but where's part 2  I just love seeing GiGi


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 27 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844161


> I just looked at your photos again (which are so cute - can't wait for part II) and noticed that it looks like you use a different type of leash/lead for Gigi! I can't tell if its just her hair or not but what are you using? It looks like it doesn't tangle hair but does she walk well on it?[/B]


It's a silk show lead and never tangle her hair. It's not that Gigi''s coat matts with collars, it's just easier to slip it around her neck and go! It's very secure, and also is great on these tiny tracheas. Then again Gigi never pulls on a lead... We actually have a leash or collar in almost every color. LOL


And Part 2 is coming!!!! I have to survive this week first, maybe on Thursday or Friday. It's the end of the grading period in school and this means teachers AND students alike are going crazy with work this week. LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 27 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844292


> It's a silk show lead and never tangle her hair. It's not that Gigi''s coat matts with collars, it's just easier to slip it around her neck and go! It's very secure, and also is great on these tiny tracheas. Then again Gigi never pulls on a lead... LOL[/B]


I use the same for Milo!


----------

